

PixelBrite - enobrev
http://www.instructables.com/id/PixelBrite/?ALLSTEPS

======
gknoy
This is an excellent and thorough article about making a computer-driven light
grid. I'm impressed by the quality of the documentation, and the linkage to
the tools and services that the author used. Very cool!

